# Installing Nvidia drivers makes my PC go on a boot loop.



## Djiai (Jun 19, 2013)

5 weeks ago I bought a Asus Geforce GTX 670 GPU and it worked well on my Win 8 computer for about 3 weeks.
Then one day after a windows update my PC would just go on an eternal boot loop. Neither safe mode nor system recovery could save me.

I then formatted the drive and reinstalled Win 7, and it worked well, until I installed the Nvidia drivers. No matter what version of the drivers I installed are working as intended, the pc is just going on an eternal boot loop.

Anyone else had this problem and know to fix please? 

I dont want to be stuck with standard VGA drivers for my newly bought GPU.


----------



## Djiai (Jun 19, 2013)

No one ever been in this situation?


----------



## Djiai (Jun 19, 2013)

I installed my former GPU GTX 570, And its all peachy again.

Guess my new GPU is faulty then. Gonna sent it in for check up to the shop.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty or not getting enough power.


----------



## Djiai (Jun 19, 2013)

it definitly had enough power, I got a 850W PSU, and besides, my GTX 570 uses more power than the GTX 670


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So you say, but I/we don't know what hardware you are using. And "850w" means nothing. Quality is more important than the size ratings.

Check the card in another PC.


----------



## Djiai (Jun 19, 2013)

Asus P8P67 PRO motherboard, Intel I7-2600 3.4 GHz, 8GB DDRIII ram, Asus GTX 670, Chieftec APS-850C is the name of the PSU. And I will check the card in another pc this weekend.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

chieftec power supplies are crap and I guarantee you that even if it says 850w on the lable it will be nowhere near 850w maybe 785 at best which is still more than enough. Check the voltages in the BIOS.


----------



## Djiai (Jun 19, 2013)

It was a faulty GPU. so I've sent it in for repairs.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

replace that power supply too.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Make sure you run hardware Diagnostics on the PC when you get it back from the repair shop. CPUZ-ID and SPECCY. Ensure that you have adequate venilation and airflow in your PC case. And make sure that you are not operating over 72 deg. C while under no-load; just sitting at Windows desktop; no apps or online Games running. If your GPU, or MOBO are running above that temp. in idle, you have one of the above mentioned problems. 

ASUS makes the top-notch Motherboards in the industry in my opinion. 

You can also check your temps if you hooked up all your cables to the Motherboard properly via your BIOS if your model Motherboard supports sensor readings. They should display real-time Temps and Fan Speeds, which will give you a clue to no-load performance in your PC case. If your Temps and Fan Speeds are excessive in no-load conditions, chances are you have a faulty component or design of your system. One such GBL mentions is poor quality PSU. 

Hope that helps.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------

